# How long?



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

How long would you wait for your husband if you know that when he finishes his project (due tonight and unavoidable) he will want sex with you. 

There are many couples with one or both working after the children have gone to sleep, sometimes on projects that are lucrative and need doing, sometimes self employed and need to show clients they can deliver on time. 

How long will you wait or do you tell him to wake you up when he comes to bed? 

Do you postpone to another time? 

How long is reasonable to wait?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

If waking you up doesn't bother you, have him wake you up. If you can't go back to sleep, tell him to wake you in the morning.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'd go get some sleep and see what he does. What if you wait and then he's beat and just goes to sleep?? Waste of time you could be sleeping.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

I'd ask him. If he says don't wait up, let him know he can wake you if that's what you want.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I get plenty of sex so I'd go to sleep. If I was desperate for sex, I guess I'd wait up.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If my wife is going to stay up working and she’s so busy that she can’t spend 30 minutes for some intimacy then it’s not going to happen. Sex wakes her up rather than makes her tired so she’s never going to do it after work in the early am.

I on the other hand am DTF 24/7 including waking me up in the middle of the night. My activity level scares her a bit, even pushing 50 I want her multiple times in a row. I think she’ll be well happy if I decline in that area.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

It depends how often it happens. If it's the odd project and you have regular sex, sometimes you have to let it go. I'm the one in our relationship more likely to have a project for a client. Once Mrs. Maximus goes to sleep, she isn't the sort who wants to be woken up. Usually, I can take a break. then go back to work. Sometimes, the work just has to come first.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> How long would you wait for your husband if you know that when he finishes his project (due tonight and unavoidable) he will want sex with you.
> 
> There are many couples with one or both working after the children have gone to sleep, sometimes on projects that are lucrative and need doing, sometimes self employed and need to show clients they can deliver on time.
> 
> ...


Being the husband, I would require her to take a break and get a very thorough "massage" before I went to bed and sent her back to work refreshed.


----------



## direction32 (Jun 29, 2018)

Several hours


----------

